# Just about to start IVF treatment



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi

I am 35 and have been having fertility problems dues to PCOS for 2 years.  I have tried clomid which didnt work, but now we are about to start a course of IVF.  I am looking for any advice on staying sane.  

We have only told a few friends, but not any family yet.  Do you think it is a good idea to tell everyone what we are about to go through??

I really dont want people feeling sorry for us, but at the same time i could with some support.


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

I am about to to start my first IVF treatment and am thining about accupuncture as I have read that it can help with implantation.  Does anyone have any advise?


----------



## flyingswan (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi there

I would just like to say this website has been a great source of support for me.
I am going through my first cycle too, I don't think anyone can tell you who you should speak to about tx - it is your decision.
personally we have only told a couple of friends who have been through it too.
Other people do know - dh's family and a few other friends, but they do not know when, so we get a bit of space from the constant "how is it going?" and the inevitable "Are you pregnant yet?"

All I would say is you know who it feels right to tell and if you ever need any support the fab ladies on FF will always help you out!

Best of luck with your tx - I will keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Lisa

 to FF  I am sure you will find this site a godsend for support and also information.

There is a section for Complementary Therapies which includes Accupuncture. I will leave you the link and hope that you find some useful information.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0

All the best with your treatment.

x x x x x


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks very much for your support.  I am pleased I ahave stumbled upon this website.

Good luck with your cycle to.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Lisa

 to FF 

I am sorry that Clomid didn't work for you  but here's hoping that IVF will 

Personally we didn't tell many people that we were doing IVF as you always get alot of questions and although sometimes they are trying to be helpful they can ask the wrong questions at the wrong time  I would say as long as a few close friends know what you are going through and can offer support then this will help you.

There is a Cycle Buddies thread which is invaluable for when you are having treatment so I will leave you the link to this.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

You might also want to check to see if there is a thread already running for where you are having your treatment.

Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment.

x x x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

Sorry to hear that you've got PCOS and that clomid hasn't been successful 

You may be interested in the PCOS board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Where are you having treatment as you may find there is already an active running thread for ladies having treatment there ?

Also, I assume by your username that you live in London (me too !), if so, where abouts are you from ? There's the London board under Locations where you can chat to other members in London area....unless of course I've got it wrong and your surname is London  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

Good luck on starting your 1st IVF 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site   You have come to the right place for information.  I am sorry I cn't help with your question but someone will be along shortly who can.

Good luck with the IVF.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lisalondon said:


> I am about to to start my first IVF treatment and am thining about accupuncture as I have read that it can help with implantation. Does anyone have any advise?


You may like to have a read of the Complementary Therapies board as lots of information on there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Lisa and welcome to FF

I can't give you any advice on clomid. However on who you should/shouldn't tell, really is up to you. Everyone is different in the regard. Personally I've only told a few friends but not my parents, my mum would love a grandchild and as I'm an only child one is only going to come through me. I personally can't bear to have her build her hopes up and for them to be dashed.

Good luck with IVF and take care

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Lisa, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I wish I could help you with the staying sane - I never manageed it throughout all my treatments!  Seriously thogh, just having FF and people totalk to about your treatment (who you know won't be bored or disinterested in your problems) is a great help.

The other members have already left you a few greta links to check out and you should definitely take a good look at them. You might also want to look at these links too:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck and a BFP! 

C~x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck with your tx  

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Lisa  
Welcome to the boards, I'm pretty new too but am spending lots of time reading   There's lots of support here. 
I am also in London ... where are you cycling? We are on the waiting list for ivf, got a lap next week though, and we are also considering doing iui privately, maybe later this year depending on how long the wait is for ivf (and also, I am still not 100% sure I am committed to doing ivf, there is a lot to think about) 
Enuf about me though! 
Wishing you all the very best and lots of positivity!  

Oh, and I've done acup and loved it, haven't had it in quite a while actually, so now you mention it I might go back and book another appointment, it really lovely and relaxing (well, most of the time!) We have told quite a lot of people about our IF, for me personally it is easier than fielding awkward questions, so family and most friends know.. But do what feels right for you guys.  As one of the girls said I was thinking if we do ivf I will probably let people know it's happening, but don't want to give them dates etc... that would be too much added pressure, I think...
Cx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi i'm a newbie.  Just about to embark on ICSI at Hammersmith.    I start my injections 2 wks today!  Both me and DH are having acupuncture as he has lazy swimmers.   Bit expensive but worth it.  It does help to relax too.

Becks


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Becks! Good luck with ICSI


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Lisa and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

Sorry to hear of your problems with trying for a baby and i wish you loads of luck with the IVF.

Minxy and Caz have left u some great links so be sure to check them out.

Kate xx​


----------

